# da simpsons



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my new and upcoming bike.. yall let me kno wat u think..... hopefully it would ready ina couple of months.. 
[attachmentid=111637]
[attachmentid=111636]
[attachmentid=111638]
[attachmentid=111639]
[attachmentid=111640]


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thats amazing....whats on the rear fender?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 20 2005, 07:13 PM
> *thats amazing....whats on the rear fender?
> [snapback]2753311[/snapback]​*


dats a cadillac tail light


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

niiice i had an idea like that...glad someone did that...i was thinkging of like an impala tail light though...but its lookin good...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=111650]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 20 2005, 07:18 PM
> *niiice i had an idea like that...glad someone did that...i was thinkging of like an impala tail light though...but its lookin good...
> [snapback]2753338[/snapback]​*


thankx man... yea i thought about dat 2 after i put on da cadillac light.. 2 late now


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2005, 03:14 PM
> *dats a cadillac tail light
> [snapback]2753316[/snapback]​*


thats badass :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

did u do all that work?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup jason


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

You arn't suposed to show anyone until its done.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 20 2005, 07:20 PM
> *did u do all that work?
> [snapback]2753349[/snapback]​*


yea i did....


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

What did you do with tail lights I gave you?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 20 2005, 07:20 PM
> *You arn't suposed to show anyone until its done.
> [snapback]2753351[/snapback]​*


awww fuck it.... i cant hold back.. i need peeps opinion on my work... gotta sho em wats cummin


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 20 2005, 07:21 PM
> *What did you do with tail lights I gave you?
> [snapback]2753358[/snapback]​*


still got em.. 2 damn big


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Let me know what you think about that viper paint.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

nice work......looks fucken sick...........keep us posted


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 20 2005, 07:23 PM
> *nice work......looks fucken sick...........keep us posted
> [snapback]2753368[/snapback]​*


i will fo sho...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i might spray house of kolor on it,,, but we can always order more if i go wit it.. ill call u and let u kno


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 20 2005, 07:26 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2753378[/snapback]​*


dis shit fuckin tight.. my topic is blowin up.. and its only been like 10 mins


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

you going to make it light up?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

So is that the fender I gave you?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

da bike is a 26 in... probaly put custom parts all around wit spinners and shit..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 20 2005, 07:28 PM
> *you going to make it light up?
> [snapback]2753385[/snapback]​*


yuh .. ima put a strobe light in it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 20 2005, 07:28 PM
> *So is that the fender I gave you?
> [snapback]2753387[/snapback]​*


no.. it was 2 fat and kind 2 rusty... i was afraid my welds wouldnt stick.. plus i need a front one 2.. so i both sum new ones


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

that shit is tite homie!! whenever you done wit it, i wanna see it.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 07:31 PM
> *that shit is tite homie!! whenever you done wit it, i wanna see it.....
> [snapback]2753403[/snapback]​*


u will see it at lowrider houston... if its not ready by then.. defently at magnificos


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2005, 09:31 PM
> *u will see it at lowrider houston... if its not ready by then.. defently at magnificos
> [snapback]2753410[/snapback]​*


cool, is that your bike or are you building it for someone else?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 07:32 PM
> *cool, is that your bike or are you building it for someone else?
> [snapback]2753412[/snapback]​*


its mines.... so is dis one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=111662]


> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 07:32 PM
> *cool, is that your bike or are you building it for someone else?
> [snapback]2753412[/snapback]​*


its mines.... so is dis one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 20 2005, 07:20 PM
> *thats badass :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2753346[/snapback]​*


thankx dawg


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

so the cadilac light is on the fender? so u can take it off right? or is it on there for good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 20 2005, 09:03 PM
> *so the cadilac light is on the fender? so u can take it off right? or is it on there for good
> [snapback]2753953[/snapback]​*


its fiberglassed in for good.. it aint goin no were


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

that's great good work! are you gonna do simpsons murals & shit?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 21 2005, 01:08 PM
> *that's great good work! are you gonna do simpsons murals & shit?
> [snapback]2756730[/snapback]​*


yea ima do patterns wit simpon murals ova it...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres sum new pics from todays work :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=112167]
[attachmentid=112169]
[attachmentid=112170]


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

super gangsta


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

keep going man. i wish i could work that fast.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

does tha light on tha back work or is it just for show


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 21 2005, 06:28 PM
> *does tha light on tha back work or is it just for show
> [snapback]2757409[/snapback]​*


read fool! jp yeah I think he said its gonna be strobe light


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2005, 10:44 AM
> *heres sum new pics from todays work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 now get back to work and finish it already :cheesy: j/p


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 21 2005, 04:33 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  now get back to work and finish it already :cheesy: j/p
> [snapback]2757645[/snapback]​*


4 real man.. sandings a bitch.. but im usein tools dat help it go faster..
its hard workin on it everyday.. but when it done... its all worth it


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

NEW PICS OF DA BIKE FROM 2 NITES WORK
[attachmentid=112588]
[attachmentid=112589]


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

damn dawg! That's a nice idea! I also like how you put the crank housing. :thumbsup:
Actually that's some of the first pictures of anybody actually WORKING on their bikes in here!  :biggrin:

Cheers!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 22 2005, 12:33 AM
> *damn dawg! That's a nice idea! I also like how you put the crank housing. :thumbsup:
> Actually that's some of the first pictures of anybody actually WORKING on their bikes in here!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thankx man.... i work on it just about everyday.... at least do sumthing on it so it would b closer 2 gettin done


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

The bike looks good keep up the good work, just don't forget about my car. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 22 2005, 07:00 AM
> *The bike looks good keep up the good work, just don't forget about my car.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2760227[/snapback]​*


cars just about ready.... wheneva i spray da primer.. well do last minute stuff there.... but im basically done


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Your One Bad Mutha :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 22 2005, 09:54 AM
> *Your One Bad Mutha  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2760694[/snapback]​*


shut cho mouth


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yall readin da topic but not postin.... spread da lowrider luva nd let me kno wat u think


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good job brotha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Very nice frame I like the crank housing also, not many bikes mess with that these days :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 23 2005, 07:26 PM
> *Very nice frame  I like the crank housing also, not many bikes mess with that these days :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2768126[/snapback]​*


thankx man.. just wait till i slap my paint job on there


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Have you thought about the color yet. I think a candy gold with candy blue patterns would look good and would go well with the theme.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 24 2005, 05:37 AM
> *Have you thought about the color yet. I think a candy gold with candy blue patterns would look good and would go well with the theme.
> [snapback]2768186[/snapback]​*


Maybe a nice Navy blue with simpson murals would look tight :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dunno yet.. ima gop 2 da paint shop 2 morrow.. i got sum money coming in.. but i think im a go wit a yellow still with maybe orange and red striping... and sum kind of color 4 da patterns


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Sounds good you know you have to have alot of yellow in there for it to match the theme.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup... dats no problem...im a go check out paint 2 day.. and get sum prices


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2005, 02:51 PM
> *yall readin da topic but not postin.... spread da lowrider luva nd let me kno wat u think
> [snapback]2766762[/snapback]​*


Quit ur crying dawg u already know that bitch is tight . Cant wait to c it done so u can start showin again with something new .Need more paper just let me know.R u still gonna show tha blue bike?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2005, 05:17 PM
> *Quit ur crying dawg u already know that bitch is tight . Cant wait to c it done so u can start showin again with something new .Need more paper just let me know.R u still gonna show tha blue bike?
> [snapback]2772337[/snapback]​*


He is just being an attention whore. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

make the sissy bar like a nukular power plant thing  or marges face and hair ....but then again maybe not lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 25 2005, 03:39 AM
> *make the sissy bar like a nukular power plant thing  or  marges face and hair ....but then again maybe not lol
> [snapback]2772680[/snapback]​*


Or sissybar shaped like saxaphones (Lisa plays sax ya know? ) :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 24 2005, 08:39 PM
> *make the sissy bar like a nukular power plant thing  or  marges face and hair ....but then again maybe not lol
> [snapback]2772680[/snapback]​*


I like this idear


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol very true tonyo maybe even a skateboard or principal skinner standing there  but then again you can always put ralf on the front tank picking his nose...cuz everyone loves ralf ya know


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 24 2005, 05:39 PM
> *make the sissy bar like a nukular power plant thing  or  marges face and hair ....but then again maybe not lol
> [snapback]2772680[/snapback]​*


cool ideal


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=114665]
[attachmentid=114664]
[attachmentid=114666]


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2005, 12:19 AM
> *[attachmentid=114665]
> [attachmentid=114664]
> [attachmentid=114666]
> [snapback]2774224[/snapback]​*


the bike is coming out clean ass hell playa, i should kno im like ova there everyday....lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol dats 4 sure... shit u helpin me out wit it 2.. its called slub surport


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

club*


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

maaan that lolo is comin along sweet as hell!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx man.. im gettin there.. day by day


----------



## BigT[NZ] (Apr 17, 2004)

How cool would it be to have a trike with thos fenders on the back?
That bike is going to be amazing dude, cant wait to see it painted.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hopefully in a couple of weeks it would b.. dat would look sick ass hell on a trike.. 2 big ass lites


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

you need some wild ass wheels for that frame wires wont cut it. i love what you did with the cadilight


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2005, 07:19 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt realise the back comes all the way out like that. wheres the back wheel going?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 25 2005, 09:53 PM
> *i didnt realise the back comes all the way out like that.  wheres the back wheel going?
> [snapback]2774642[/snapback]​*


the bit out the back is the fender.
sic713 that bike is nice as hell!!! i love it


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2005, 11:19 PM
> *[attachmentid=114665]
> [attachmentid=114664]
> [attachmentid=114666]
> [snapback]2774224[/snapback]​*



Hey, love the way that back fender came out. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## misterPcustom (Sep 28, 2004)

There ya go, sic. That's pure custom! some of these suckas can take tips from you! :worship:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

unbelievables man. love the tank on it too..


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

that's tight.... i was thinking of doing something like that rear fender, then, i changed my mind and decided that i was gonna do two of them, molded into a trike speakerbox..... ill get started on that one of these days..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx 4 da compliments guys.. thankx...i got it primered 2 day.. paint should b in wednsday... ill post pics and give u guys a update


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

kool


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

The paint is on its way. :biggrin: Good color choice.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2005, 12:59 PM
> *thankx 4 da compliments guys.. thankx...i got it primered 2 day.. paint should b in wednsday... ill post pics and give u guys a update
> [snapback]2777580[/snapback]​*


Cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new update.. body workdone.. just need 2 fill in lil pit holes and lil details... paints on its way thankx 2 homer pimpson.. lol
primer thankx 3 nix customs.. and i just did da front fender
[attachmentid=114992]
[attachmentid=114993]
[attachmentid=114994]


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

LOOK'S GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

here this will make it easyer for everyone to see it :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 25 2005, 08:05 PM
> *here this will make it easyer for everyone to see it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya .. thankx dawg.. dats da luv im talkin


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

The frame looks sweet man, good idea with the rear caddy light. Is that jason's elcamino I see in the background?


#######REVENGE OF THE SITH, HOUSTON LRM CARSHOW JULY 05########
BELIEVE IT WON"T BE A DISSAPOINTMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

The frame looks sweet man, good idea with the rear caddy light. Is that jason's elcamino I see in the background?
FUCKING SERVER


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

The frame looks sweet man, good idea with the rear caddy light. Is that jason's elcamino I see in the background?
PIECE OF SHIT SERVER


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

No problem sic713 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

wow a triple post :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

WAIT A MINUTE IS THAT A 26'' OR AM I TRIPPIN.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

it does look like a 26'' :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Feb 25 2005, 08:15 PM
> *The frame looks sweet man, good idea with the rear caddy light. Is that jason's elcamino I see in the background?
> #######REVENGE OF THE SITH, HOUSTON LRM CARSHOW JULY 05########
> BELIEVE IT WON"T BE A DISSAPOINTMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2778287[/snapback]​*


yuh dats his


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yuh its a 26


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2005, 08:27 PM
> *new update.. body workdone.. just need 2 fill in lil pit holes and lil details... paints on its way thankx 2 homer pimpson.. lol
> primer thankx 3 nix customs.. and i just did da front fender
> 
> [snapback]2778098[/snapback]​*


No problem thats the whole point of being in a club to help each other out. You are hooking me up so I gotta hook you up. :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2005, 09:51 PM
> *yuh its a 26
> [snapback]2778627[/snapback]​*


I NEVER SEEN A 26'' LIKE THAT NICE JOB HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2005, 05:51 PM
> *yuh its a 26
> [snapback]2778627[/snapback]​*


so thats why that rear fender looked so big


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yup its a big ass bike
Its gettin heavy now tho


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

mags that bike is srecming mags


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

like tha bike dude you got some talent keep it up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx highridah and latindreams


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

Looking good.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 25 2005, 10:57 PM
> *I NEVER SEEN A 26'' LIKE THAT NICE JOB HOMIE. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2778650[/snapback]​*



haven't you seen Ink Crimes bike before?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 26 2005, 08:57 AM
> *haven't you seen Ink Crimes bike before?
> [snapback]2779483[/snapback]​*


yup.. ive seen it around houston at da shows and stuff


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> haven't you seen Ink Crimes bike before?
> [snapback]2779483[/snapback]​[/quoteNAW I NEVER SEEN IT YOU GOT A PIC. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

these pics of it here sumwere on lay it low.. a bunch of pics... but i forgot da topic


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2005, 12:44 PM
> *these pics of it here sumwere on lay it low.. a bunch of pics... but i forgot da topic
> [snapback]2780022[/snapback]​*


They are on the topic post up some 24/26 inch bikes


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

DAMN THAT'S INK CRIME'S.THAT'S NICE SO 26'' ARE DOING THE DAMN THANG. :biggrin:


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 26 2005, 01:28 PM
> *DAMN THAT'S INK CRIME'S.THAT'S NICE SO 26'' ARE DOING THE DAMN THANG. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2780171[/snapback]​*


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by InkCrimes_@Feb 26 2005, 08:47 AM
> *Looking good.
> [snapback]2779461[/snapback]​*


Damn man long time i havent heard from you.


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 26 2005, 02:55 PM
> *Damn man long time i havent heard from you.
> [snapback]2780451[/snapback]​*


been working, but I'm back. you know you have to get the money right.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

money talks bullshit walks. I know the feeling.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Clean!!! :thumbsup: cant wait till someone makes a fiber glass trike ass w/59 impala tailights.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i got an ideal 4 a new bike with sum tail lights.. but i aint tellin da ideal... sumbody on here woul porbaly jock me and do it before i do


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

yes they would :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

I've had an idea with tailights for a while now, Cadillac... yes 
different year though


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

yea i thiought about putting some impala ones


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm not sure if it would look better on a trike or bike though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea . wehn i was looking for da tail lights.... i found sum old skool ones off a old ass lack.. but they werent in good condition...but da one i have now.. i only paid 35 bucks 4 it


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

do u have any update pics :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

tell me the idea, i want............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 27 2005, 12:30 PM
> *do u have any update pics :biggrin:
> [snapback]2783724[/snapback]​*


umm no pics 4 now.. da paint should b here on wednsday.. hopefully... but ima only post one last pics of da bike wit da yellow basecoat.. im not gunna post anymore after dat.. youll have 2 cum 2 da shows 2 see it


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

but after a show you'll post pics... right?


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

yeah r u gonna post pics of it after tha show :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

better to wait for the show.......good lookin out man.........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea ill ost sum after da show.. 4 ones who couldnt get 2 see it... i gotta look out 4 my low low brothers..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

didnt get 2 work on da bike 2 day.. i helped da club take apart one of da guys cars..... will post sum pics lata


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

How did the tear down go I was busy and wasn't able to make it. :angry: 
But I will be there for the rebuild. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its completely stripped... but da build up is gunna b a bitch....hopefuly before easter its done


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 1 2005, 09:01 AM
> *How did the tear down go I was busy and wasn't able to make it.  :angry:
> But I will be there for the rebuild.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2792457[/snapback]​*


dawg u shoulda been there , the burban is so fucken lite now and so empty it almost reminded me of when it was found after it was stollen. Easter sunday its gonna be on!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

SO no more show palace. :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

show palace :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 1 2005, 09:57 PM
> *show palace :biggrin:
> [snapback]2795881[/snapback]​*


No los wrong show palace. We talking bout tha burb.Get ur mind out tha gutter puta :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea we all no were los mines at... but ness is worse tho....nasty mofo


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

You mean wobbles. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

:worship: HOUSTON STYLEZ


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2005, 02:31 PM
> *:worship: HOUSTON STYLEZ
> [snapback]2799195[/snapback]​*


yes in deed... we r da best


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

:biggrin: i knew what you were talking about but i still like the show palace :biggrin: but yea nes is a lot worse lolo :worship: Houston Stylez


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

hows the bike coming along


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

How much longer is it untill tha show i want to see some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

paint cam in 2 night.. hopefully by dis weekend ill have sum of it sprayed.. postin pics soon


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2005, 11:55 PM
> *paint cam in 2 night.. hopefully by dis weekend ill have sum of it sprayed.. postin pics soon
> [snapback]2806642[/snapback]​*


Dawg that paint looks fucken tight . I cant wait to see it on tha bike. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Hell yea that paint looked good it was so bright it glowed in the dark. :thumbsup:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

take it to the park sunday...............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new pics from 2 day
[attachmentid=119141]
[attachmentid=119142]
[attachmentid=119143]
[attachmentid=119144]
[attachmentid=119145]


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

looks clean.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
You just couldn't wait could you.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sure couldnt
im not postin anymore pics tho.. dats all... if they wanna see it.. they have till wait till after da show


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

When are you going to do the finishing coats?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2005, 03:08 PM
> *sure couldnt
> im not postin anymore pics tho.. dats all... if they wanna see it.. they have till wait till after da show
> [snapback]2809223[/snapback]​*


Fuck waiting im gonna go see it today when I take you tha gold flake. Are u gonna need anything else? :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

damn darkness tha bike is clean ass hell, and bright as hell too, im going by to check it out laterz...


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

Coming along real nice!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

hey i wanna go i think i might swing by also LOL


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2005, 03:08 PM
> *sure couldnt
> im not postin anymore pics tho.. dats all... if they wanna see it.. they have till wait till after da show
> [snapback]2809223[/snapback]​*


me asian man no get to see no back stage?...no v i p pass?... :angry: 

-neptunez


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

THe bike looks good with the candy on it maybe I will post a couple pics. :dunno:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

u gotta


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

You will have to ask sic for anymore. I can't wait to see the finished product.
And just for the hell of it here is one of Nix pedal cars painted by sic.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

lookin good but the pics dont give it justice looks a lot better in person cant wait to see it done


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thats lookin good....what other colours r u usin?


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

looks like it will snap


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

lookin real nice, can't wait to see completely done


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Mar 5 2005, 06:22 PM
> *looks like it will snap
> [snapback]2813337[/snapback]​*


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 5 2005, 05:35 PM
> *
> [snapback]2813383[/snapback]​*


damn that is original!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

whats with that ***? i hate pussies like him...nice bike sic, cant wait to see it at the show!!


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 5 2005, 05:54 PM
> *whats with that  ***? i hate pussies like him...nice bike sic, cant wait to see it at the show!!
> [snapback]2813470[/snapback]​*


oh, sorry, i'm a pussy because i think it looks like it will snap.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

No you are a moron because you are just talking out of your ass without knowing anything about the subject.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol yall are crazy.. and thankx 4 da compliments guys.. but no... it wont snap


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Now back to the topic the bike is coming out bad ass but yall are going to have to wait to see the rest.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 5 2005, 06:03 PM
> *No you are a moron because you are just talking out of your ass without knowing anything about the subject.
> [snapback]2813516[/snapback]​*


I DONT GIVE A FUCK, IF YOU HATE ME.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I will have to save film and talk picture of "Da simpsons","W3" Houston Car show is a must this year.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Ok ray thanks for the info. :uh:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 5 2005, 06:11 PM
> *Ok thanks for the info.  :uh:
> [snapback]2813557[/snapback]​*


lyrics actually.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok note 4 u alll.... da bike is not da simpsons anymore.. its just gunna b a bike....i did a design change at da last minute


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sorry but da simpson just wouldnt look right on this bike. but its gunna b a cadillac bike now...i guess


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i still like tha bike :thumbsup: now take some pics of put togather :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no pics of it put together til after its 1st show.. i still gotta make da custom parts 4 it now....and get dem plated


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

whens the show man?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Mar 6 2005, 12:25 AM
> *whens the show man?
> [snapback]2814656[/snapback]​*


i might either wait till lrm houston or dallas... dallas is 1st so if its ready youll c it there....... i still need 2 finish da paint.. upholstery and a display


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

looks tight :thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

you already know if ya need any help gimme a call


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 6 2005, 10:34 AM
> *you already know if ya need any help gimme a call
> [snapback]2815234[/snapback]​*


i will 4 sho.. hey u got a torch right.....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

yes i do


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks different, can't wait to see it done


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

I thought tha show already pasted :dunno:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Not yet I think the bike will make its debut at the LRM show in either dallas or Houston.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bikes gettin clear coated 2 morrow.. all i need now r da parts 4 it.. soon i will have dem cuztom made and dipped


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice Bike, cant wait to see the paint

by the way, I Like that avatar


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Mar 10 2005, 02:18 PM
> *Nice Bike, cant wait to see the paint
> 
> by the way, I Like that avatar
> [snapback]2833963[/snapback]​*


thankx,..everyone does..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

bike is coming out nice


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Those forks look wild. I can't wait to see everything put together.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

YEA YEA those forks are so snapple!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh yea.. important message 2 all.. da bike isnt da simpsons no more.. its gunna b called da "sic deville"


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

thats a good name for it :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup.. i likes it


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

thankgod... i really didnt like the simpsons for a name of a lowrider! nice work man


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

u kno u wanna post some pics of it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea i wanna post da pics so bad... but i cant...and yea da simpsons was a weak name... plus it just didnt look like a simpsons bike...after i painted it...


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

man bro i am dying to see that bike i know it's gunna come out real great take tons of pics at the show and post them up a.s.a.p. wanna see what that baby all looks together


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

well I was planning a Cadillac themed bike when I was still thinking of a theme but if you need help with custom parts or what to do I got a few ideas for forks and shit so if you need help PM me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea i just got done making da forks and shit... im workin on handle bars now....those r almost done 2


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

for the steering wheel you should do the cadillac emblem :0


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thats a really good idea lol...its smart


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

handle bars almost done.. i still gotta make .... steering wheel.. and a bumper type thingy


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

bumper type thingy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

ey sic, what happened to your awesome avatar?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 18 2005, 08:22 PM
> *ey sic, what happened to your awesome avatar?
> [snapback]2871239[/snapback]​*


dude i dunno.. i just realized it.. when u said sumthing


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

parts should b in da chromer dis week


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

YEA NOW THAT YOU HAVE AN EXTRA $100.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 19 2005, 07:08 PM
> *YEA NOW THAT YOU HAVE AN EXTRA $100.
> [snapback]2874261[/snapback]​*


YAYYYY 4 ME.. HAAHH. DATS WUT U GET 4 MAKIN BLK JOKES..


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: cant wait to see it uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

"sic deville" cummin soon.. may 15


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2005, 08:30 PM
> *"sic deville" cummin soon.. may 15
> [snapback]2885168[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

may 15 huh thats what im talking about guess that extra 100 came in handy


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 21 2005, 11:40 PM
> *may 15 huh thats what im talking about guess that extra 100 came in handy
> [snapback]2886068[/snapback]​*


Yea free money is always nice. :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

may 15?? forgot whats happening on that day........fill me in again please.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

its gonna be tha release of Sic Deville i think :dunno:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

i know that, but where at?? ahhh nevamind, ill look it up in the mags


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

May 15 is the dallas LRM show .......Darkness them handlebars do look sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dats y its da sic deville... cumin soon.. 2 a local carshow or pinnic near u ...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2005, 09:10 PM
> *dats y its da sic deville... cumin soon.. 2 a local carshow or pinnic near u ...
> [snapback]2891704[/snapback]​*


no picnic its gotta be at the carshow and no sneakpeaks either


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

hey whats that? ur gonna show us pics soon :O


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pics wil b posted after may 15th


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats up dawg did u start on GOOFYS pedal car there is more money in that 4 u. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2005, 04:18 PM
> *Whats up dawg did u start on GOOFYS pedal car there is more money in that 4 u. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2896031[/snapback]​*


no time dawg... been workin foo.. cum hm 2 tired


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2005, 09:16 PM
> *no time dawg... been workin foo..  cum hm 2 tired
> [snapback]2897348[/snapback]​*


he is a working man now lol


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

cmon sic jst a sneak peek plzzzzzz


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fuzzyloridn_@Mar 24 2005, 09:45 PM
> *cmon sic jst a sneak peek plzzzzzz
> [snapback]2898551[/snapback]​*


i concur


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no sneak peeks..lol ha ha ha ha.. i luv it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 24 2005, 12:16 PM
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]2899632[/snapback]​*


quit tryin to whore uffin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I have pics and for the right price I will post them.

J/K :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

no pix no pix no pix no pix no pix no pix not unti l after may 15 then all the pix yoy want to see will be up :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 24 2005, 05:59 PM
> *I have pics and for the right price I will post them.
> 
> J/K :roflmao:
> [snapback]2901407[/snapback]​*


ill send u $20 to post tha pics now :cheesy:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

$20 a pic and we have a deal.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

how bout ya'll take some pics to the park this sunday?


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

how bout i make you a mod


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

ok....what am i modding?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

NAW,TO EASY I'LL LET IT GO. :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

bla blah blah.....so sic, you takin pics to the park :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no pics yet.... everyone has 2 wait.. and homer.... u bet not post em.. ill show everyone who ur el camino looks... lol haha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got my rims 4 da bike.. well only da back on.. got a goose neck and sprocket


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

post pics of tha rims uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

there just a 144 spoke 26 in rims.. ill try 2 post one.. i got it on da bike right now.. have 2 wait till i take it up..


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2005, 05:22 AM
> *no pics yet.... everyone has 2 wait.. and homer.... u bet not post em.. ill show everyone who ur el camino looks... lol haha
> [snapback]2904154[/snapback]​*


WHat eva I do what I want.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 28 2005, 05:36 PM
> *WHat eva I do what I want.
> [snapback]2920189[/snapback]​*


cartman hhhahaha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 28 2005, 05:36 PM
> *WHat eva I do what I want.
> [snapback]2920189[/snapback]​*


omg! sic just killed jason.... im such a bastard.........


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2005, 08:07 PM
> *omg! sic just killed jason.... im such a bastard.........
> [snapback]2920841[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2005, 09:07 PM
> *omg! sic just killed jason.... im such a bastard.........
> [snapback]2920841[/snapback]​*


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

kill dat niggerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.. lol


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=135744]
heres a sample pic of my bitch...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

looks tight but i can only see the front 

come on man just 1 more :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw dats all im posting... b glad u got dat .... lol j/p.. my clubs gunna kill me 4 doin dat already anyways....


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

YOU CAN SEE THE WHOLE BIKE IN THE MIRROR IN THE BACKGROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS AMAZING









































yeah im lieing....but it coulda been possible


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i made sure dat all u could see in da pic.. but it does show wut da fender looks like a lil..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2005, 08:34 PM
> *naw dats all im posting... b glad u got dat .... lol j/p.. my clubs gunna kill me 4 doin dat already anyways....
> [snapback]2926193[/snapback]​*


Los----> :twak: <---- Darkness a.k.a. Sic.........thats what your gonna get from everybody in the club and ima use your new lil baeting stick you created


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2005, 09:34 PM
> *naw dats all im posting... b glad u got dat .... lol j/p.. my clubs gunna kill me 4 doin dat already anyways....
> [snapback]2926193[/snapback]​*


 :guns: :guns: Your not supposed to post any pics until after I get paid $20 each for them. :guns: :guns:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 29 2005, 10:55 PM
> *Los----> :twak: <---- Darkness a.k.a. Sic.........thats what your gonna get from everybody in the club and ima use your new lil baeting stick you created
> [snapback]2926787[/snapback]​*


dats gunna hurt bad.. i should post a pic of my new beatin stcik huh... lol


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2005, 10:38 AM
> *dats gunna hurt bad.. i should post a pic of my new beatin stcik huh... lol
> [snapback]2928523[/snapback]​*


FO sho. :roflmao: 
:twak:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I saw the pics of the fender. Looks bad ass. Nice touch with the fly bitch.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 30 2005, 10:07 AM
> *I saw the pics of the fender. Looks bad ass. Nice touch with the fly bitch.
> [snapback]2928667[/snapback]​*


wat pic.. thankx dawg... it wil b out in dallas 4 sho


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

for that pic all he should get is a slap on the hand. show the whole front part of the bike, then you deserve the stick


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 30 2005, 12:11 PM
> *for that pic all he should get is a slap on the hand.  show the whole front part of the bike, then you deserve the stick
> [snapback]2929395[/snapback]​*


lol naw da stick is deadly.. aint tryin 2 get hit wit dat


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

looks fuckin great man, good job :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

da stick.....
[attachmentid=136483]


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

haha now thats a stick!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea .. im a name it.. my "SIC" stick


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

u should stick a teddy bear on there and stick it by ur display beside a sign saying do not touch lowrider


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw.. da bike has shape enuff points on it already.. been poked and cute already.. youll see on may 15


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i have a stick like that :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 30 2005, 10:24 PM
> *i have a stick like that :biggrin:
> [snapback]2932138[/snapback]​*


cool :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: i dont know why i made it :dunno: i was just holdin tha stick and i put a nail all tha way through it and i just kept puttin more in it and now i have it right next to my bed just waitin for tha day i get to use it :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 31 2005, 12:00 AM
> *:thumbsup: i dont know why i made it :dunno: i was just holdin tha stick and i put a nail all tha way through it and i just kept puttin more in it and now i have it right next to my bed just waitin for tha day i get to use it :cheesy:
> [snapback]2932459[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 31 2005, 12:00 AM
> *:thumbsup: i dont know why i made it :dunno: i was just holdin tha stick and i put a nail all tha way through it and i just kept puttin more in it and now i have it right next to my bed just waitin for tha day i get to use it :cheesy:
> [snapback]2932459[/snapback]​*


same here.. i keep it next 2 my garage door.. sumtimes in there till like 2 in da morn workin on bikes. gotta protect myself sum how.. only thing wit my stick... da nails are tack welded only.. so they might break if i hit someone wit it.. im scared 2 use it..


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2005, 12:48 AM
> *same here.. i keep it next 2 my garage door.. sumtimes in there till like 2 in da morn workin on bikes. gotta protect myself sum how.. only thing wit my stick... da nails are tack welded only.. so they might break if  i hit someone wit it.. im scared 2 use it..
> [snapback]2932602[/snapback]​*


AT LEAST YOU STILL GOT THE BOARD TO BACK YOU UP IF THEY BREAK OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Mar 31 2005, 02:09 AM
> *AT LEAST YOU STILL GOT THE BOARD TO BACK YOU UP IF THEY BREAK OFF. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2932642[/snapback]​*


Its not a board it is a piece of box tubing so that by its self would hurt he nails are just a bonus. :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 31 2005, 09:22 AM
> *Its not a board it is a piece of box tubing so that by its self would hurt he nails are just a bonus.  :twak:
> [snapback]2933574[/snapback]​*


true.. its like a 1 inch 12 guage tubing.. da nails r just an extra.. but just think... whoever gets hit wit it.. gotta pluck them nails out their ass later


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

wouldnt it be a pipe then


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

No because pipes are round this thing is square, like a beating stick should be. :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 31 2005, 09:48 AM
> *No because pipes are round this thing is square, like a beating stick should be.  :rofl:
> [snapback]2933680[/snapback]​*


put dem lil dents it there heads...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chrome plating came out too be 650 bucks


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Pics man we neeeed pics!! Its killling me!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wait till may 15th..i cant wait till tho


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 1 2005, 01:58 PM
> *chrome plating came out too be 650 bucks
> [snapback]2940167[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 1 2005, 05:06 PM
> *wait till may 15th..i cant wait till tho
> [snapback]2940790[/snapback]​*


i cant wait till then thats alot of months away


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

I'll e-mail you pics of mine if you e-mail me pics of yours.....

mine aint painted yet but it's still pretty kool. I'll tell you the new theme and everything. I'll even send you the pics of what my murals are gonna be. All for one pic of your bike :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Apr 2 2005, 02:46 PM
> *I'll e-mail you pics of mine if you e-mail me pics of yours.....
> 
> mine aint painted yet but it's still pretty kool. I'll tell you the new theme and everything. I'll even send you the pics of what my murals are gonna be. All for one pic of your bike :biggrin:
> [snapback]2944651[/snapback]​*


thankx but no thankx.. y can send me urs.. but im not guna sho mines yet


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Ok look, Im posting a little sneak peak of what my bike has to offer. So why dont you email me a tiny little sneak peek. Like of a laser cut part Or a pic from the back.  :biggrin: 

This is my switchbox. If this doesnt give away the theme I dont know what will. Thats gotta be worth something.  :cheesy:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

what the hell is that?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 3 2005, 07:32 PM
> *what the hell is that?
> [snapback]2948672[/snapback]​*


If you dont know I cant tell.

Look at my avatar, it's the same design.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

i know, but im still tryin to figure out where ive sen that before.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

PM me if you figure it out, dont tell the whole world.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

da sneak peep i gave everyone was da pic of da bitch on the front fender... im not posting anything else... plus da bke isnt havin lser cut parts.. straight up twisted.....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks like there's a switch there


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

it is a switch. at first i thought it was a damn waterhose!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 3 2005, 08:35 PM
> *it is a switch. at first i thought it was a damn waterhose!!!
> [snapback]2949345[/snapback]​*


lol.. i didnt kno eauther.... at least in not the only one


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

dont you fuckers read

''this is my switchbox''



jesus...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not really..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

parts went to the chromer 2 day.... may 15 yall.. sum sic shit is cummin soon


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 4 2005, 06:06 AM
> *dont you fuckers read
> 
> ''this is my switchbox''
> ...


i read it asshat, just before i read it i thought it was a waterhose going in.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 5 2005, 03:25 PM
> *i read it asshat, just before i read it i thought it was a waterhose going in.
> [snapback]2958000[/snapback]​*


ok. err. asscap, why didnt you say?!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 5 2005, 05:55 PM
> *ok. err. asscap, why didnt you say?!
> [snapback]2958156[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hey, sic got it.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 5 2005, 07:05 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: hey, sic got it.....
> [snapback]2958887[/snapback]​*


yup


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Apr 3 2005, 05:47 PM
> * Ok look, Im posting a little sneak peak of what my bike has to offer. So why dont you email me a tiny little sneak peek. Like of a laser cut part Or a pic from the back.   :biggrin:
> 
> This is my switchbox. If this doesnt give away the theme I dont know what will. Thats gotta be worth something.   :cheesy:
> [snapback]2948435[/snapback]​*


when are you gonna post a pic or show your new bike?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 7 2005, 11:37 AM
> *when are you gonna post a pic or show your new bike?
> [snapback]2967683[/snapback]​*


Soon.....

All my upholstery is done, my parts are just about done, and my frame is getting finished this weekend. Once I get all the new parts plated, and the bike gets paint, I will post it up. I'll probably post it before I get the murals, but I wont give away the theme yet, once those are done, Then I reveal everything.

I'll be posting pics of my parts in a couple weeks. At least my fork, we've all been waiting for chrome on that for a while.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sounds good.... were u gunna post it.. here or your own topic


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

ITS MAY 15TH!!!! YAY!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Apr 8 2005, 08:44 AM
> *ITS MAY 15TH!!!!  YAY!
> [snapback]2972155[/snapback]​*


huh!!! im lost


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

just post the pics :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

just to let yall know the reason for him not posting no pics is there is some local competiton here who is itching to see what it looks like so he cant post no pic s till after the first show which is may 15 in dallas so guys after the 15 there will be plenty of pix trust me sic is itching to post some pix


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

oh ok  got ya....,them suckas aint gonna win


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 8 2005, 09:52 PM
> *just to let yall know the reason for him not posting no pics is there is some local competiton here who is itching to see what it looks like so he cant post no pic s till after the first show which is may 15 in dallas so guys after the 15 there will be plenty of pix trust me sic is itching to post some pix
> [snapback]2975208[/snapback]​*


yea i am itching to see what kind of response im goin to get from you guys... but i have 2 wait.. dont want to get hit with the stick


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 8 2005, 09:42 AM
> *sounds good.... were u gunna post it.. here or your own topic
> [snapback]2972149[/snapback]​*


Im gonna start a topic in a few minutes and post a pic of my frame...I dont care who sees anymore, as long as no one takes my theme. (which I aint givin away)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea i peeped it.. i have no clue either.. but i cant see da frame hardly.. looks weird but kool


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 11 2005, 03:32 PM
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


i seen dat pic before.. dat sucks.. i need 2 go steal one like dat.. but mines betta
[attachmentid=145014]


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 11 2005, 03:40 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2985112[/snapback]​*


awreadyyy


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2005, 08:20 AM
> *yea i am itching to see what kind of response im goin to get from you guys... but i have 2 wait.. dont want to get hit with the stick
> [snapback]2975985[/snapback]​*


LOL :twak: yup im ready


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 12 2005, 08:31 PM
> *LOL  :twak:  yup im ready
> [snapback]2992002[/snapback]​*


yea.. im itchin man.. ugh!! it sucks


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i bet u wanna enter that compition dont u....(on lil)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Apr 13 2005, 05:26 AM
> *i bet u wanna enter that compition dont u....(on lil)
> [snapback]2993744[/snapback]​*


i wanted 2 but naw.. im a just enter my street bike for now


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

eh, heard you was gonna take it to the park this wekend? I'll be there just to see it.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 13 2005, 03:05 PM
> *eh, heard you was gonna take it to the park this wekend? I'll be there just to see it.......
> [snapback]2996181[/snapback]​*


naw im not... im a take the lowrider but not... sic deville


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

dammnit............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. naw im takin my lowrider.. sorry 2 disapoint ya


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bike update.. just wetsanded the whole thing yesterday.. and layed about half a quart of clear on it.... but i tripped over the cord and got 2 close.. so i had some runs.... no biggy... going to wetsand it again and clear about two more times


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=147315][attachmentid=147316]
some of my paint and pinstrip work.. its in the wet sanding stage


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=147333][attachmentid=147334][attachmentid=147335]


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

is it tomarrow that your gonna post tha pics of ur bike or is it next month :dunno:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

next month, may 15


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup yup.. dats only if i get my pats out of the chromer


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 06:16 PM
> *yup yup.. dats only if i get my pats out of the chromer
> [snapback]3002020[/snapback]​*


youll get the parts one way or another youll get them remember i got my snake charmer under my back seat LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dats no charmer.. dats a killer


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

your sprocket should be the cadillac emblem :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Apr 15 2005, 05:32 PM
> *your sprocket should be the cadillac emblem :0
> [snapback]3007309[/snapback]​*


damn.. good ideal... maybe in the future when i start gettin more custom parts


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Well, only one more month till we get to see your bike. I guess in maybe a month and a half or so I'll be ready to show mine on here. Im probably gonna go check out some colors tomorrow for it. :biggrin: 

Waiting on plating is a bitch aint it. I've had my fork at the plater for like a month. Its taking twice as long as its supposed to cause the chrome didnt come out to good on one side so they had to replate it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. dat sucks..hopefully my chromer does a good job...im a paying him good so he better...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

If it doesn't come out right slap the shit out of him and say "I'm Darkness bitch now redo my parts." :buttkick:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

i like that process u did of taking the pics in it's before, not many people do that. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Apr 16 2005, 01:42 PM
> *i like that process u did of taking the pics in it's before, not many people do that.  :biggrin:  :uh:
> 
> [snapback]3009487[/snapback]​*


yea.. just to show people how it done.. and dis is my 1st bondo bike i ever done.. so u know..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Just post the damn thing already the suspense is killer


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hahaha.....NO!! one more month guys!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. no.. haha.. how u think i feel..... i wanna post it too.. but ill make up for it when it done.. im goin 2 make it own topic and post a shit load of pics .. ok guys


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

sounds good to me.....detailed pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

very detailed... from all angloes... showinfg every part of the bike for people who will never get the chance 2 see it in person


----------



## Super Star (Jun 14, 2003)

Is the bike named "Da Simpsons" or "Da Sic Deville"?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

he changed it from "da simpsons" to "da sic deville" becasue of the way it turned out. he said the simpsons theme wouldn't flow with the bike...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 19 2005, 06:35 PM
> *he changed it from "da simpsons" to "da sic deville" becasue of the way it turned out. he said the simpsons theme wouldn't flow with the bike...
> [snapback]3022867[/snapback]​*


lol... yup ur right...damn ur good


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hey, i want to see this thing as bad as they want to


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 19 2005, 06:52 PM
> *hey, i want to see this thing as bad as they want to
> [snapback]3022965[/snapback]​*


yea.. i feel u man.. i wanna see bad myself.. once its 2 gether and with all my new chrome on it.. mayne cant wait


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up Darkness..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 19 2005, 08:21 PM
> *Wuz up Darkness..
> [snapback]3023469[/snapback]​*


suo mayne.. took them parts yet


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT....cant let this topic get to low down there gotta keep my boy sic's topic up on top


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 21 2005, 04:31 PM
> *TTT....cant let this topic get to low down there gotta keep my boy sic's topic up on top
> [snapback]3032657[/snapback]​*


yea.. im the same way.... im tryin 2 keep it up.. but i need the surport of my fellow l.i.l members


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

when do we get new pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Apr 21 2005, 07:01 PM
> *when do we get new pics?
> [snapback]3033227[/snapback]​*


may 15th is lrm dallas.. bike is debut is then... untill dat day// no more pics..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2005, 07:54 PM
> *may 15th is lrm dallas.. bike is debut is then... untill dat day// no more pics..
> [snapback]3033532[/snapback]​*


Ive seen it!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 21 2005, 07:57 PM
> *Ive seen it!!
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3033563[/snapback]​*


post pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 21 2005, 07:57 PM
> *Ive seen it!!
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3033563[/snapback]​*


lol.. hes seen the pic i have in my cell phone....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 21 2005, 07:57 PM
> *Ive seen it!!
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3033563[/snapback]​*


ive seen it lol but i guess im one of the lucky few :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup.. all u gotta do is cum down the street 2 my house... aint like u live far


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

imma gonna find out were u live and take pics of it post them on here befour tha 15 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 24 2005, 12:38 AM
> *imma gonna find out were u live and take pics of it post them on here befour tha 15 :cheesy:
> [snapback]3043789[/snapback]​*


lol.. all i can say is the southeast side of houston texas.... lol.....7707?


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

and all i can say is watch ur ass for the stick lol...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

Well fuck that im not goin to go :tears: I forgot about tha stick


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

sic how about hookin up the members of LIL on the 14th
1 day before the show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 24 2005, 03:56 PM
> *Well fuck that im not goin to go :tears: I forgot about tha stick
> [snapback]3045406[/snapback]​*


lol yup.. da stick is da shit...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Apr 24 2005, 03:57 PM
> *sic how about hookin up the members of LIL on the 14th
> 1 day before the show
> [snapback]3045415[/snapback]​*


good ideal.. ill see wat i can do....if not .. ill post them the next day after the show when im back in town


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

What day are you leaving for Dallas? Im heading out Friday morning. Hopefully everything will be done by then.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 25 2005, 07:54 AM
> *What day are you leaving for Dallas? Im heading out Friday morning. Hopefully everything will be done by then.
> [snapback]3048437[/snapback]​*


dude.. i dunno.. i forgot what day the club decieded to go..either friday nite.. or early saturday morning


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

I beleive we decided friday afternoon


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey sic have you been taking pics of the build up that we haven't been able to see? If you haven't start now, when may 15 comes I wanna see more build up pics aswell not just finished bike!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill doa build up or the display.. and a build up of the finish asembly.. ill keep u guys informed


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

I know this doesn't have to do with anything but look:

Today's Birthdays 
6 members are celebrating their birthday today
HydroCutlass86(26), chromelac(20), canyouhandlelife(20), gotjuice???(20), *2low4show*(18), pfwillie(25) 

:cheesy: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 

What ever happened to him, didn't he get banned?

:cheesy:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Do both sic!


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Apr 26 2005, 12:38 AM
> *I know this doesn't have to do with anything but look:
> 
> Today's Birthdays
> ...


yes he got banned and i think everyone in T.F. B.C. got banned there over on http://www.lowriderbike.com/ at there forums now still talkin tha same shit :uh: he will never learn :nono:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

what are you guys tombout for the last 10 pages


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea ill do both.. kepp yall bored asses occupied


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 27 2005, 07:12 PM
> *TTT
> [snapback]3062851[/snapback]​*


ok i got a ?.. wut does "ttt" stand for.. i see dat alot on here


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

To the top


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Sic 713 good luck at Dallas the bicycle looks good, just take alot of picture to show your fans


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2005, 01:39 PM
> *ok i got a ?.. wut does "ttt" stand for.. i see dat alot on here
> [snapback]3063218[/snapback]​*



it's the new word for "bump" and "uppin".......jus so ur post stays on the first page :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2005, 08:39 PM
> *ok i got a ?.. wut does "ttt" stand for.. i see dat alot on here
> [snapback]3063218[/snapback]​*


touch them tittays :cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 28 2005, 07:18 AM
> *touch them tittays :cheesy:
> [snapback]3065040[/snapback]​*


i like that one better
TTT touch then titties lol


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Apr 26 2005, 01:38 AM
> *I know this doesn't have to do with anything but look:
> 
> Today's Birthdays
> ...


hey Jhonny werent in his club for a while?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 27 2005, 09:31 PM
> *Sic 713 good luck at Dallas the bicycle looks good, just take alot of picture to show your fans
> [snapback]3063457[/snapback]​*


thankx man.. good luck 2 u too and im atake alot of pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol now i kno.. touch them tittaz.. lol hummm


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2005, 07:57 AM
> *lol.. all i can say is the southeast side of houston texas.... lol.....7707?
> [snapback]3044081[/snapback]​*


man i thought i was the only one in the area into these bikes. im over in friendswood.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Apr 28 2005, 05:54 PM
> *hey Jhonny werent in his club for a while?
> [snapback]3068667[/snapback]​*



I was gonna until...... NOOOO!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Apr 28 2005, 09:42 PM
> *man i thought i was the only one in the area into these bikes. im over in friendswood.
> [snapback]3069765[/snapback]​*


they are everywehere... trust me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

check out my new tires and rims..
i had 2 do it
[attachmentid=159249]
[attachmentid=159250]


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good :thumbsup: post up tha whole rim uffin:


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

is there any certain area houston lowrider hang out? lately ive been hanging around the houston import crowd.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

looks awesome

what kinda paint did u use


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Apr 30 2005, 01:52 AM
> *is there any certain area houston lowrider hang out? lately ive been hanging around the houston import crowd.
> [snapback]3075870[/snapback]​*


on saturday nights around 8.. go to the target parking lot off of beltway 8 and fairmont parkway.... or on sundays thers megregor park.. thats where u find the low lows if the weathers good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Apr 30 2005, 06:13 AM
> *looks awesome
> 
> what kinda paint did u use
> [snapback]3076098[/snapback]​*


i use my stripping enamel... color macthes almost perfectly


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here u go
[attachmentid=159386]


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Much props mike, dat bike is gunna turn alotta heads!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Apr 30 2005, 08:29 AM
> *Much props mike, dat bike is gunna turn alotta heads!!!
> [snapback]3076439[/snapback]​*


thankx man.. dats what im tryin 2 do.. turn heads... yea i saw u sunday clownin da fuck out of dat copper regal..shit was funny


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

man that looks "Sic" keep us updated uffin:


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

hey were u out at the fairmont meet with ur spinner bike? i was the guy in the primered dynasty


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes that was his you chould have stopped and taked to the whole HOUSTON STYLEZ crew we are a-there almost every saturday.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@May 1 2005, 12:31 AM
> *hey were u out at the fairmont meet with ur spinner bike? i was the guy in the primered dynasty
> [snapback]3079436[/snapback]​*


yea i was out there....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 30 2005, 06:14 PM
> *man that looks "Sic" keep us updated uffin:
> [snapback]3078291[/snapback]​*


dats da whole part


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

ill be out next sat most def. and now i see you take ur bike out i might take mine out. not nearly as nice, but its still a lowrider bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

take anyways.. doesnt matter wut it looks like.... well see wats up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

13 days to go


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 2 2005, 06:32 AM
> *13 days to go
> [snapback]3083581[/snapback]​*


dont remind me....lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

alright guys.. i got bored so heres just a lil sneak peek 2 hold you untill the 15th....
houston stylez.... dont be mad at me..
[attachmentid=160974]
[attachmentid=160975]


----------



## makaveli_wsr (Mar 14, 2005)

:0 those tires are lookin sic! keep up the good work


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by makaveli_wsr_@May 2 2005, 09:11 AM
> *:0  those tires are lookin sic! keep up the good work
> [snapback]3084013[/snapback]​*


thankx... youll see the whole thing soon


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2005, 10:04 AM
> *alright guys.. i got bored so heres just a lil sneak peek 2 hold you untill the 15th....
> houston stylez.... dont be mad at me..
> [attachmentid=160974]
> ...


Tippin on two vogues. HOUSTON STYLEZ HOLDIN IT DOWN!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 2 2005, 09:17 AM
> *Tippin on two vogues
> [snapback]3084041[/snapback]​*


lol... i aint got nuttin 2 say on dat


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

haha dat hoe lookz tight!!! i like your patterns, might need u to lay some of ur skills down on my bikes!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2005, 10:18 AM
> *lol... i aint got nuttin 2 say on dat
> [snapback]3084048[/snapback]​*


Send me a picture to my phone of the whole bike :ugh: :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 2 2005, 09:21 AM
> *haha dat hoe lookz tight!!! i like your patterns, might need u to lay some of ur skills down on my bikes!!
> [snapback]3084065[/snapback]​*


holla at me.. well see whats up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 2 2005, 09:23 AM
> *Send me a picture to my phone of the whole bike :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :around:
> [snapback]3084071[/snapback]​*


its not 2 gether yet but ill send you one


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2005, 10:25 AM
> *its not 2 gether yet but ill send you one
> [snapback]3084087[/snapback]​*


HURRY HURRY . Oh yeah FAT TRE is a BITCH :machinegun: :burn: :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 2 2005, 09:27 AM
> *HURRY HURRY .  Oh yeah FAT TRE is a BITCH :machinegun:  :burn:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3084100[/snapback]​*


and y's dat.. cuz of saturday


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2005, 10:29 AM
> *and y's dat.. cuz of saturday
> [snapback]3084107[/snapback]​*


Hell yea I thought I was gonna catch a beat down by dem dudes and that foo didn't even get out the truck to back me up. Ol girl told me if me ond ol boy woulda started swingin she woulda jumped in for me. Now thats a RIDE OR DIE BITCH . :twak: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 2 2005, 09:36 AM
> *Hell yea I thought I was gonna catch a beat down by dem dudes and that foo didn't even get out the truck to back me up. Ol girl told me if me ond ol boy woulda started swingin she woulda jumped in for me. Now thats a RIDE OR DIE BITCH . :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3084145[/snapback]​*


4 reals man.. dat is weak.. but fuck it... shes too fine 2 fight.. but she is a ride of die chick... dats what i need in my life.. she got a sister


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2005, 10:38 AM
> *4 reals man.. dat is weak.. but fuck it... shes too fine 2 fight.. but she is a ride of die chick... dats what i need in my life.. she got a sister
> [snapback]3084159[/snapback]​*


Just that chick that was with her in the black MonteCarlo but she don't even come close to my ride or die. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 2 2005, 09:43 AM
> *Just that chick that was with her in the black MonteCarlo but she don't even come close to my ride or die. :0
> [snapback]3084190[/snapback]​*


eww ill pass on dat one.. i know she got friends.... she better bring one 2 dallas or 2 da park or something.. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2005, 10:46 AM
> *eww ill pass on dat one.. i know she got friends.... she better bring one 2 dallas or 2 da park or something..  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3084202[/snapback]​*


Oh yea she wants to go to DALLAS with me. I don't know though. i'll see whats up :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 2 2005, 09:48 AM
> *Oh yea she wants to go to DALLAS with me. I don't know though. i'll see whats up :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3084210[/snapback]​*


you kno u wanna take her.. shit i would.... dat can be the model for the burb and the bike


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2005, 10:51 AM
> *you kno u wanna take her.. shit i would.... dat can be the model for the burb and the bike
> [snapback]3084220[/snapback]​*


Burb : :biggrin: :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :0  :angry: bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 2 2005, 09:55 AM
> *Burd : :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:    :0    :angry: bike
> [snapback]3084245[/snapback]​*


ok u just confused me now.. anyways...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@May 1 2005, 12:31 AM
> *hey were u out at the fairmont meet with ur spinner bike? i was the guy in the primered dynasty
> [snapback]3079436[/snapback]​*


hey you work at double daves huh


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 2 2005, 12:20 PM
> *hey you work at double daves huh
> [snapback]3084758[/snapback]​*


??? hummmmm


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

sure do, in friendswood. when im out next weekend, ill say whats up if i see u. imma try to bring out my lorider and beach cruiser


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

cheap suit!!!


-neptunez


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cheapsuit_n_Switchez_@May 2 2005, 05:33 PM
> *cheap suit!!!
> -neptunez
> [snapback]3086111[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@May 2 2005, 03:34 PM
> *sure do, in friendswood. when im out next weekend, ill say whats up if i see u.  imma try to bring out my lorider and beach cruiser
> [snapback]3085583[/snapback]​*


ight... dats koo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres a pic of the display sign i started painting
[attachmentid=161423]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more 2 come 2 morrow


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@May 2 2005, 03:34 PM
> *sure do, in friendswood. when im out next weekend, ill say whats up if i see u.  imma try to bring out my lorider and beach cruiser
> [snapback]3085583[/snapback]​*


yea when i worked at the airport out there we used to go eat there alot i recognized the car


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fine line tape on the graphics
[attachmentid=161519]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2005, 09:03 AM
> *dont remind me....lol
> [snapback]3083981[/snapback]​*


i had to, i dont want you forgetting


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2005, 09:04 AM
> *alright guys.. i got bored so heres just a lil sneak peek 2 hold you untill the 15th....
> houston stylez.... dont be mad at me..
> [attachmentid=160974]
> ...


  ..sic deville! One of the cleaniest bikes from the HLC!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 2 2005, 07:54 PM
> *i had to, i dont want you forgetting
> [snapback]3086617[/snapback]​*


lol.. trust me i cant.. im so busy gettin ready 4 dallas...i have a good feeling bout this bike man..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 2 2005, 08:12 PM
> * ..sic deville! One of the cleaniest bikes from the HLC!!!
> [snapback]3086650[/snapback]​*


4 sho.. gotta represent


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=161569][attachmentid=161570]


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I want one. :wave:


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

looks good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 3 2005, 06:13 PM
> *I want one.  :wave:
> [snapback]3091006[/snapback]​*


for what.. da elky.. the bike or da devils ride


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Thats a bad ass show card. I cant wait to see that bike.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@May 3 2005, 07:45 PM
> *Thats a bad ass show card. I cant wait to see that bike.
> [snapback]3091416[/snapback]​*


thankx... i cant wait 2 ride it for the 1st time


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Almost time to unleash the Sic DEVILle


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 3 2005, 08:16 PM
> *Almost time to unleash the Sic DEVILle
> [snapback]3091470[/snapback]​*


very soon.. but im a unleashe my ass from dis comp and go to bed.. lataz los


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2005, 08:25 PM
> *very soon.. but im a unleashe my ass from dis comp and go to bed.. lataz los
> [snapback]3091510[/snapback]​*


alright


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2005, 08:04 PM
> *for what.. da elky.. the bike or da devils ride
> [snapback]3091229[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 4 2005, 04:07 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3095811[/snapback]​*


u already got one ***


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

******* remember guys.. whos the 1st to do a bike with a cadillac light.... just so you all will know in case some mess pops off***********


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

not really if someone been working on it and bust out a shows and mags b 4 u 
thats when ur the first when u buts out at the show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@May 4 2005, 08:44 PM
> *not really if someone been working on it and bust out a shows and mags b 4 u
> thats when ur the first when u buts out at the show
> [snapback]3096907[/snapback]​*


bikes been done... bustin out next week .. only a select few has seen the bike completly put together


----------



## street_sista (May 5, 2005)

its cool did u start makin it from scratch cos if u did thats awesome :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by street_sista_@May 4 2005, 09:01 PM
> *its cool did u start makin it from scratch cos if u did  thats awesome :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3097018[/snapback]​*


yea i did... .. alot of sweat metal and bondo in this project


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

ONLY 10 MORE DAYS :cheesy: ONLY 10 MORE DAYS :cheesy:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

why would you want a caddy light on a bike anyway


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

to be different and custom at the same time. Plus it looks tight


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 2 2005, 10:23 AM
> *Send me a picture to my phone of the whole bike :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :around:
> [snapback]3084071[/snapback]​*


send it to me too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 5 2005, 12:58 PM
> *why would you want a caddy light on a bike anyway
> [snapback]3100187[/snapback]​*


cuz it the cool thing to do.....


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

agrrr cant wait


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@May 5 2005, 04:55 PM
> *agrrr cant wait
> [snapback]3101317[/snapback]​*


i cant either.. a couple of more days guys


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2005, 08:39 PM
> ******** remember guys.. whos the 1st to do a bike with a cadillac light.... just so you all will know in case some mess pops off***********
> [snapback]3096888[/snapback]​*


casino dreaming :dunno:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

hey sic, i cant wat either. Is it actually finished yet or not?


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

man u gotta post more pics now!!! i cant wait. that bike is off tha hook. tha suspence is killen me!!!!!


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@May 6 2005, 05:16 PM
> *man u gotta post more pics now!!! i cant wait. that bike is off tha hook. tha suspence is killen me!!!!!
> [snapback]3102874[/snapback]​*


and u only joined yesterday, imagine how others feel


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 5 2005, 10:15 PM
> *casino dreaming :dunno:
> [snapback]3102417[/snapback]​*


no me.. forget dat post its a long story


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 5 2005, 11:36 PM
> *hey sic, i cant wat either. Is it actually finished yet or not?
> [snapback]3102743[/snapback]​*


basically yea.. its done.. all i need is my forks pedals and handlebars from the chromer which i am picking up sat... and then i need 2 chains..... dats about it.... after that i will build the display


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EraSpeKtiV™_@May 6 2005, 05:57 PM
> *and u only joined yesterday, imagine how others feel
> [snapback]3103003[/snapback]​*


yer i noe haha!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2005, 09:36 PM
> *[attachmentid=161569][attachmentid=161570]
> [snapback]3086797[/snapback]​*


what kind of material is this


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 6 2005, 01:41 PM
> *what kind of material is this
> [snapback]3105615[/snapback]​*


wat.. my display sign...its plexiglass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

puttin the bike together 2 morrow.. parts would be ready 2 pick up from the chromer


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2005, 04:37 PM
> *wat.. my display sign...its plexiglass
> [snapback]3106168[/snapback]​*


plexiglass?? man, i recently bought a piece for my display and tried doing it myself but i didn't like it and trashed it. yours looks awesome. what kind of paint did you use?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 6 2005, 07:23 PM
> *plexiglass?? man, i recently bought a piece for my display and tried doing it myself but i didn't like it and trashed it.  yours looks awesome.  what kind of paint did you use?
> [snapback]3106995[/snapback]​*


regualr automotive paint.... i am a painter.. so i kind of make it look easy.. but actually its not...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

well, it looks good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup guys.... i will be pickin up my plating today... in about 45 mins it would be ready....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

money dropped for the plating
[attachmentid=165001]
and a lil sample of the pedals
[attachmentid=165002]


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

did you like the plating?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 7 2005, 10:38 PM
> *did you like the plating?
> [snapback]3110413[/snapback]​*


yea im satisfied.. i got wat i paid for and i just should of cleaned up the welds a lil bit


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2005, 10:38 PM
> *money dropped for the plating
> [attachmentid=165001]
> and a lil sample of the pedals
> ...


Hey you must be a true pimp :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not really.. i busted my ass to get dat money.. just dont kno da dedication i have for this bike


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Same way just working making that money this project is going to kill me !!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 7 2005, 10:45 PM
> *Same way just working making that money  this project is going to kill me !!
> [snapback]3110440[/snapback]​*


shit.. how u think i feel...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin: sic !!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 7 2005, 10:47 PM
> *:biggrin:  sic !!
> [snapback]3110444[/snapback]​*


yup yup!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2005, 10:46 PM
> *shit.. how u think i feel...
> [snapback]3110442[/snapback]​*


Its all good you must feel good that your project is done can't wait for this week at Dallas.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 7 2005, 10:52 PM
> *Its all good  you must feel good  that  your project is done  can't wait  for this week at Dallas.
> [snapback]3110469[/snapback]​*


yea i rode it not 2 long ago... go problems with the fende rubbing the frot tire,.... dats about it tho...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im goin 2 bed man.. im so tired.. talk 2 u lata homie


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2005, 11:38 PM
> *money dropped for the plating
> [attachmentid=165001]
> and a lil sample of the pedals
> ...


All that money for pedals! :around:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

No. There is more than just pedal that's just all you get to see before the unvieling at dallas.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@May 8 2005, 08:41 AM
> *All that money for pedals! :around:
> [snapback]3111062[/snapback]​*


hell no... dats just for the a sample


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 8 2005, 02:20 PM
> *TTT
> [snapback]3111895[/snapback]​*


touch them tittaz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=165638]


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Los---> :twak: <--- sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 8 2005, 08:04 PM
> *Los---> :twak: <--- sic
> [snapback]3112783[/snapback]​*


im bout 2 delete it soon
only keepin it on there 4 a lil


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

I got pix of SIC713's bike . ANYBODY WANNA SEE?????????????


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nope.....not yet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 9 2005, 09:46 AM
> *I got pix of SIC713's bike . ANYBODY WANNA SEE?????????????
> [snapback]3115011[/snapback]​*


u bet not mother fucker


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 9 2005, 10:46 AM
> *I got pix of SIC713's bike . ANYBODY WANNA SEE?????????????
> [snapback]3115011[/snapback]​*


i have pics too, but why look at pics when i can see it in person.....dont worry everyone there will be a ton of pics of the bike when we get back from dallas...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 9 2005, 03:52 PM
> *i have pics too, but why look at pics when i can see it in person.....dont worry everyone there will be a ton of pics of the bike when we get back from dallas...
> [snapback]3116608[/snapback]​*


aint dat the truth


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

did you get the light done yet?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@May 9 2005, 04:02 PM
> *did you get the light done yet?
> [snapback]3116645[/snapback]​*


i started cutting it out.. but i need to find sum led lights... im not trippin about it 2 much tho


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 9 2005, 09:46 AM
> *I got pix of SIC713's bike . ANYBODY WANNA SEE?????????????
> [snapback]3115011[/snapback]​*


YES :cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Los---> :twak: <----NIX


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 9 2005, 06:38 PM
> *Los---> :twak: <----NIX
> [snapback]3117236[/snapback]​*


lol.....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

when are you gonna post pics man?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> when are you gonna post pics man?
> [snapback]3117728[/snapback]​[/quoill post one friday before i take off.. and il post the rest when i come back monday


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> > when are you gonna post pics man?
> > [snapback]3117728[/snapback]​[/quoill post one friday before i take off.. and il post the rest when i come back monday
> > [snapback]3117754[/snapback]​
> 
> ...


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

i think it would be ok to post them sooner, its not like anyone can take the ideas and make a better bike before friday :dunno: 
i just want to see the bike :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

the bike is probably shit. that's why he's not posting them.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :uh:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 10 2005, 10:59 AM
> *the bike is probably shit. that's why he's not posting them.
> [snapback]3119622[/snapback]​*


Shut your muffin hole.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 10 2005, 10:59 AM
> *the bike is probably shit. that's why he's not posting them.
> [snapback]3119622[/snapback]​*


Oh its far from shit but since we're on the subject of shit what u got .Just Chrome needs to shut his ENGLISH MUFFIN HOLE HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@May 10 2005, 09:52 AM
> *i think it would be ok to post them sooner, its not like anyone can take the ideas and make a better bike before friday :dunno:
> i just want to see the bike :biggrin:
> [snapback]3119591[/snapback]​*


yea i am.. i might post some up 2 night.. ill see wats up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 10 2005, 09:59 AM
> *the bike is probably shit. that's why he's not posting them.
> [snapback]3119622[/snapback]​*


somebodies hattin again..... i guess hes in a bad mood... 
he must of missed his "tea time"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 10 2005, 11:30 AM
> *Shut your muffin hole.
> [snapback]3120136[/snapback]​*


lol muffin.. wat flavor u think ds *** is.. blueberry...
he eats muffins wit his tea.....


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

i like how he rags on everyone else bike when his is pretty much a store bought lowrider with a shitty rattle can paint job


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@May 10 2005, 04:06 PM
> *i like how he rags on everyone else bike when his is pretty much a store bought lowrider with a shitty rattle can paint job
> [snapback]3121542[/snapback]​*


very very true,... he did do a nice fade paint job tho........





































notttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 10 2005, 10:59 AM
> *the bike is probably shit. that's why he's not posting them.
> [snapback]3119622[/snapback]​*


i am one of the few not in his club that have seend the pics......believe me that bike is the shit......i was amazed at the work he jas put into it....be patient u will see pretty soon on here and more than likely in lowrider......


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

thanks for the compliments Big John im sure sic will appreciate it.....thats HLC to the fullest


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2005, 06:44 PM
> *yea i am.. i might post some up 2 night.. ill see wats up
> [snapback]3121497[/snapback]​*


dooooooooooooooo iittttt!!!


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

hey do it! friday is soon so no one can pull that off n beat it...  ill show u mine if u show me urs


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 10 2005, 04:41 PM
> *i am one of the few not in his club that have seend the pics......believe me that bike is the shit......i was amazed at the work he jas put into it....be patient u will see pretty soon on here and more than likely in lowrider......
> [snapback]3121624[/snapback]​*


thankx dawg.. i appricitae that alot...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck it.. heres half the bike... just sumthing 2 calm yall asses down....i have more but this is the only one on my comp..
[attachmentid=167031]


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

HOLY SHIT THAT LOOKS BAD ASS!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. remember , u olny seen half of it


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

haha nice...i knew if i kept it up id see something....looks awesome though

i couldnt see the simpsons on that though,.....crazy paint job!


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

holy shit nice looks real good.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@May 10 2005, 07:47 PM
> *haha nice...i knew if i kept it up id see something....looks awesome though
> 
> i couldnt see the simpsons on that though,.....crazy paint job!
> [snapback]3122280[/snapback]​*


yea .. now u see why i changed the theme...shit happens...yea i been wanting to post one for the longest... it the last couple of days before the show... so why u not you know....


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2005, 07:43 PM
> *fuck it.. heres half the bike... just sumthing 2 calm yall asses down....i have more but this is the only one on my comp..
> [attachmentid=167031]
> [snapback]3122262[/snapback]​*


Looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 10 2005, 07:53 PM
> *Looks  nice  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3122320[/snapback]​*


4 sho


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

How many hours you put into it? Seemed real fast :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@May 10 2005, 07:56 PM
> *How many hours you put into it? Seemed real fast :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3122334[/snapback]​*


i stared it in january.. and i finished on 5-7-05


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

u gunna bring it to the pasadena meet after the show comes?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@May 10 2005, 08:07 PM
> *u gunna bring it to the pasadena meet after the show comes?
> [snapback]3122359[/snapback]​*


hell yea i am


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sowwie guys... i erased the pic.. just gunna have 2 wait till friday.... so whoeva saw it.. saw it.. and if not.. 2 fuckin bad.. lol j/p :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2005, 09:09 PM
> *hell yea i am
> [snapback]3122365[/snapback]​*


big pimpin. let me know. ill bring my bike too. nothing special, but at least another lowrider bike at the meet.


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

DAMN FOOL!


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2005, 11:14 PM
> *sowwie guys... i erased the pic.. just gunna have 2 wait till friday.... so whoeva saw it.. saw it.. and if not.. 2 fuckin bad.. lol j/p :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3122382[/snapback]​*





haha thats why u gotta come on every hour of the day


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i know somebody saved it, at least email it to me


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i wish i did....but it wasnt the whole bike....just the back end...i dont even think the forks n stuff were on yet cuz the crank was sitting on the ground....but boy did u miss out noe...boy oh boy lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

don't rub it in or i won't send you my pics, i got them in a disk right now
































naw, i'll send them to you in a few minutes


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

haha alrite cool....it was a cool bike though....


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

30 pages of bullshit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 11 2005, 11:32 AM
> *30 pages of bullshit
> [snapback]3124636[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you get the package son?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2005, 10:37 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you get the package son?
> [snapback]3124690[/snapback]​*


nope, sorry dad


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@May 11 2005, 06:40 AM
> *i wish i did....but it wasnt the whole bike....just the back end...i dont even think the forks n stuff were on yet cuz the crank was sitting on the ground....but boy did u miss out noe...boy oh boy lol
> [snapback]3123618[/snapback]​*


thats the pic when i only had a back wheel.. forks where in the chromer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2005, 10:37 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you get the package son?
> [snapback]3124690[/snapback]​*


ewww u fucked his mom... was she a m.i.l.f


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 11 2005, 10:32 AM
> *30 pages of bullshit
> [snapback]3124636[/snapback]​*


dats alright....atleast my bulshit stays on top.. go drink ur damn tea


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

and have a muffin.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 11 2005, 06:14 PM
> *and have a muffin.
> [snapback]3126837[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 11 2005, 06:14 PM
> *and have a muffin.
> [snapback]3126837[/snapback]​*


lol.. uummmmmmmm blue berry muffin


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i have pics of his bike will leak in a few


----------



## NativePrideS.A.B.C (May 1, 2005)

a man that bike is sick hope to see it when its done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just chrome+May 11 2005, 11:41 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2005, 04:58 AM
> *i'm going to have to resend another package.
> 
> [snapback]3128625[/snapback]​*


wtf happened to it?? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2005, 04:58 AM
> *i'm going to have to resend another package.
> HELL YEAH  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3128625[/snapback]​*


lol.. was it good.... she had a fat cat or no..


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

yo, that bike is lookin tight as mofo !!



don't mind blueberry chrome hes a little bit of a [attachmentid=168574]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PIMP_@May 12 2005, 10:47 PM
> *yo, that bike is lookin tight as mofo !!
> don't mind blueberry chrome hes a little bit of a  [attachmentid=168574]
> [snapback]3133337[/snapback]​*


lol thankx... yea hell shut up once he really sees it...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Only a few more hours. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 13 2005, 06:42 AM
> *Only a few more hours.  :0
> [snapback]3133997[/snapback]​*


yup.. im a post a full pic of the bike some time 2 day.. after i prep it and put the rest of the parts on


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2005, 08:08 AM
> *yup.. im a post a full pic of the bike some time 2 day.. after i prep it and put the rest of the parts on
> [snapback]3134061[/snapback]​*


ok post pic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i will.. probaly around 1200


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2005, 08:39 AM
> *i will.. probaly around 1200
> [snapback]3134147[/snapback]​*


come on now........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. im lazy.. i promise i will


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2005, 08:42 AM
> *lol.. im lazy.. i promise i will
> [snapback]3134161[/snapback]​*


its ok ill see it tonight when we all meet up


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2005, 05:22 AM
> *lol thankx... yea hell shut up once he really sees it...
> [snapback]3133795[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=168881]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=168882]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=168884]


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

why don't you spend your money on a decent camera rather than a lowrider bike that looks like it has patterns drawn on with crayon.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 13 2005, 02:18 PM
> *why don't you spend your money on a decent camera rather than a lowrider bike that looks like it has patterns drawn on with crayon.
> [snapback]3135741[/snapback]​*


how bout u shut the fuck up.. lol its a damn camera fone...... how bout u buy me a phone since ur complaing


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 13 2005, 04:18 PM
> *why don't you spend your money on a decent camera rather than a lowrider bike that looks like it has patterns drawn on with crayon.
> [snapback]3135741[/snapback]​*


and this is your bike, no? looks like shit...









bike looks sweet sic!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 13 2005, 05:09 PM
> *and this is your bike, no? looks like shit...
> 
> 
> ...


lol...


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

It looks awesome man! No seat? Or do you just sit between the molded fender and the frame?









so you don't have to tilt your head..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@May 13 2005, 05:17 PM
> *It looks awesome man! No seat? Or do you just sit between the molded fender and the frame?
> 
> 
> ...


thankx.. i cant flip th pics on my camara anymore.. but for now no seat.. maybe ill make one later.. but i just put a towel down and ride t...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

shit its nice as hell!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 13 2005, 06:09 PM
> *and this is your bike, no? looks like shit...
> 
> 
> ...



BAAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAAAHAHHA fuckin muffin boy gots OWNED AGAIN






------------------------------

HEll ya that whip looks saweet


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Sic713, your bike looks really nice.

One of the first times I've seen a lowrider with a kickstand on the rear axel.

Can you get some closeup pics whenever you get a chance? :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

fucking nice we start my cruiser in a few weeks


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 13 2005, 05:09 PM
> *and this is your bike, no? looks like shit...
> 
> [snapback]3136403[/snapback]​*


no that isnt. :uh:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2005, 05:07 PM
> *how bout u shut the fuck up.. lol its a damn camera fone...... how bout u buy me a phone since ur complaing
> [snapback]3136398[/snapback]​*



why would you need me to buy you a phone if you already have one? dumbass...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 14 2005, 08:12 AM
> *why would you need me to buy you a phone if you already have one? dumbass...
> [snapback]3138141[/snapback]​*


cause you keep whining about the pics shithead wait till after this weekend my boys are at the show and will take plenty of pics and they will be clear and im sure there will be some with his trophy ...and dont be mad just chrome because my boy sic took your nuts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 14 2005, 11:45 AM
> *cause you keep whining about the pics shithead wait till after this weekend my boys are at the show and will take plenty of pics and they will be clear and im sure there will be some with his trophy ...and dont be mad just chrome because my boy sic took your nuts  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3138728[/snapback]​*



:uh:


like i give a fuck


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

came out nice


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

looks cool....u shoulda made a seat for it though....u wont get ne apolistry(sp?) points for it :thumbsdown:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

he plans on making a seat for shows just ran out of time


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

oh ok good  g/j sic


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 14 2005, 11:48 AM
> *:uh:
> like i give a fuck
> [snapback]3138741[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## krate_lowrider (Jun 22, 2004)

Hoooooly shit, your bike is beautiful..haha

Ali's a ******. and

Do you have Left side drive?


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

that is a nice god damn bike it took you a little but it came out real nice good job


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

YA shit dood nice bike, Did you just spot weld and bodo sheet metel ? if so how heavy is that thing. I got my frame welded but its heavy as fuck ! 

This is my bike its no award winner but I like it.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@May 15 2005, 11:27 AM
> *YA shit dood nice bike, Did you just spot weld and bodo sheet metel ? if so how heavy is that thing. I got my frame welded but its heavy as fuck !
> 
> This is my bike its no award winner but I like it.
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

just chrome ( ***** ALI) gives anything lowridein a bad name !!! just look at his shitty crap he calls a low ride

2 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

ur no pimp .....get outta hurr!


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PIMP_@May 16 2005, 03:25 AM
> *just chrome ( ***** ALI) gives anything lowridein a bad name !!! just look at his shitty crap he calls a low ride
> 
> 2  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3143358[/snapback]​*



get the fuck out with your shit spelling and ali obsession.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx 4 all the compliments guys.. and for all the hattin.. los had my back tho.... but i took 2nd place for my 1st show.. i didnt have a display so that killed me alot.. but lowrider houston i will have one... so watch out


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new pics posted in a new topic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@May 15 2005, 11:27 AM
> *YA shit dood nice bike, Did you just spot weld and bodo sheet metel ? if so how heavy is that thing. I got my frame welded but its heavy as fuck !
> 
> This is my bike its no award winner but I like it.
> ...


 :uh: whatever floats that boat


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

throwback


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

THIS BIKE SUCKS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tell me about it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 7 2007, 03:41 PM~7201072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this foo right here


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Feb 7 2007, 04:47 PM~7201129
> *this foo right here
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 7 2007, 02:41 PM~7201072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------

